# So mad I could spit!



## snicker (Oct 6, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Master-Equipment-Groom-Electric-Grooming/dp/B00D3JK5QO/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

I bought this table in September TP146 Master Equipment Groom 360 Electric grooming table in September last year. Since then it my husband had to fix loose wires then it was OK then quit.
Started working again then quit. M husband checked it for loose wires and found one and fixed it. 
This problem keeps happening.
Then the table stopped going up and down and the turn table quit working.
My husband checked wires again and could find nothing wrong.
I called the number listed on the warranty. 
Master Equipment is made by Pet Edge company.
When I call them they can never find me. They say I have no account with them, but I do. Then they find 2 accounts for me one with order history and the other nothing.
They said it was the 2 motors that aren't any good so they will send replacements.
This was a week before Christmas. 
Now it's the 4th and I have yet to see a motor.
I called them and they still can't find me and when they do the guy thinks I am talking about a hydraulic bath tub! 
I went over the problem....again and again with him.
Told him 3 times where I bought it. He starts yelling at me telling me that had I told him that in the first place we would not be having this conversation!
They have kept no records on my calls. The gal that was supposed to call me before January 1 told the guy she forgot but for me to leave a voice mail for her to remind her and that she was leaving work now.
I bought the table from amazon. Free shipping. Pet Edge was 149.00 to ship.
This table was 999.00.
So now what? Like I said I am so mad I could spit!
Any help would be great.
Where do you buy your major supplies like that and which one do you like?


----------



## misswolfy (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh Wow! That's terrible. I've never had issues with that company before... 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have been back and forth to Amazon in Canada. They have a top load dog crate that I am interested in. It says 19 inch, then down below where it gives the dimensions, it says 24 inch. I do not want it if it is 19 inch. I sent them everything on their website as to what I was. They did get right back to me but first said that my email would not accept in-coming mail (but I got there email??) and they could not find the crate. I had to send them another "Asin number" which I did. Now I will wait and see what they say.

I have ordered things from them before and never had a problem but they were not things that could break down or where they have put two different sizes on the same thing.


----------



## snicker (Oct 6, 2013)

Another round of phone calls today to Pet Edge and finally I got some place.
The lady that was supposed to be helping me take care of this whole problem in the first place called.
She had heard about all the problems I had been having since my firs call.
She thought everything was solved but it wasn't.
After all the trouble, she said she went to her manager and told her what was happening and they decided to just send me a whole new table and for get trying to put on the 2 motors that were supposed to be here by now. 
They said to just keep them and the old tabled to. Use the old table for parts or throw it away or do what ever I want with it.
They don't want it back.
So with 2 new motors coming and a new table, I have decided to keep the table and install the motors anyway. I will at least have a back up table if something else happens. Heaven forbid!
I did tell the lady that called me and apologized 100 times that I will give them one more chance and if that gets blown well I won't be using them any more. 
I think that's fair.


----------



## Iceweasel (Jan 6, 2014)

Definitely keep the old table and install the motors. It sounds like they took care of you but in the future, don't argue with an idiot cs rep. He probably worked at McDs last week. Ask to speak to his supervisor or hangup and try later.

That said, it's unlikely both motors went out. Make absolutely sure nothing is grounding to the frame. If your husband isn't proficient at it have someone that is look at it. Possibly there is a break in a wire in the harness, it can't be seen, only tested by way of continuity while moving the wires.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

I have just got to say how pleased I am with Amazon, Canada. I got an email that they were shipping my crate on the 5th and it arrived here today. It is a 24 inch and a very well made crate by petmate and cost me $46.27 including taxes, with free shipping. I just have a Box number so it comes into the Post Office.


----------

